# 하니, 하나, 하느냐



## Polak2008

*하니? 하나? 하느냐? what is the diffrence?*


I am learning Korean...
And I don't know if can use interchangably or not.


----------



## Mack&Mack

Polak2008 said:


> *하니? 하나? 하느냐? what is the diffrence?*
> 
> 
> I am learning Korean...
> And I don't know if can use interchangably or not.


 
Hello Polak2008,

Do you have any context? It would be easier for me to explain the difference in context.

If I had to explain them out of context based on the assumption that they all appear at the end of sentences, basically 하니? would be a common question form, whereas 하느냐 would either sound quite archaic or be a word with quite a high register.

너 날 사랑하니? Do you love me? (When I ask my girlfriend if she loves me..)

너는 날 사랑하느냐? Do you love me? (When Jesus asked his disciples if they loved him, from the dialogues between people from historical dramas, etc..) I have never used any form of question with 하느냐? in my life.

너는 날 사랑하나? I don't think this one makes any sense unless the speaker is using a dialect to mean the same thing. However ~하나 is a common ending form we use when we think out loud. When you think out loud, there is no 너(you) any more in the boundary because you're thinking to youself. So it becomes someone else, in other words, a third person. For example,

철수가 날 사랑하나? Does 철수 love me or something? 

철수가 날 좋아하나? Does 철수 like me?

I am not sure I am getting my point across sine my English is so limited.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Polak2008

Thanks!
but I changed google to Korean and it shows
이것을 찾으셨나요?
using this na form...


----------



## Mack&Mack

Hi Polak2008,

I am sorry but I don't understand what you are trying to say. Could you let me know what your question is?

M&M


----------



## sb020204

Hi Polak2008,

~나요 is just a friendly(yet polite, but not too formal) form of asking a question
but you have to remember, interpreting a Korean sentence depends a lot on the context. 

like Mack said, ~나 is usually an ending we use when one is wondering or thinking out loud.

Hope it helps


----------



## Polak2008

thank!
I was wonderign because i saw often like this 나요
뭘 먹었나요?


----------



## Mallarme

Resurrecting another old thread...



Polak2008 said:


> thank!
> I was wonderign because i saw often like this 나요
> 뭘 먹었나요?



I'm thinking of these possibilities:

1.뭘 먹었습니까/(잡수셨습니까) ? (formal,polite)
2.뭘 먹었어요? (informal/polite)
3.뭘 먹었어? (informal)
4.뭘 먹었니? (informal)
5.뭘 먹었나요? (?)

I understand that 1-4 are at different speech levels (with 3 and 4 being at the same speech level - or are they?).  Is #5 at the same speech level as #2?  And what nuance does #5 have?  Is it 사투리?

고맙습니다.


----------



## Anais Ninn

Mallarme said:


> Resurrecting another old thread...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of these possibilities:
> 
> 1.뭘 먹었습니까/(잡수셨습니까) ? (formal,polite)
> 2.뭘 먹었어요? (informal/polite)
> 3.뭘 먹었어? (informal)
> 4.뭘 먹었니? (informal)
> 5.뭘 먹었나요? (?)
> 
> I understand that 1-4 are at different speech levels (with 3 and 4 being at the same speech level - or are they?).  Is #5 at the same speech level as #2?  And what nuance does #5 have?  Is it 사투리?
> 
> 고맙습니다.



If I make a list of the various styles from the most polite form to the least,

1. 뭘 잡수셨나이까? (obsolete)
1. 뭘 드셨나이까? (obsolete)
2. 뭘 잡수셨습니까? 
2. 뭘 드셨습니까?
3. 뭘 잡수셨어요? 
3. 뭘 드셨어요?
3. 뭘 잡수셨나요 
3. 뭘 드셨나요?
3. 뭘 잡수셨지요? 
3. 뭘 드셨지요?
4. 뭘 먹었습니까?
5. 뭘 먹었어요?
5. 뭘 먹었나요?
5. 뭘 먹었을까요?
5. 뭘 먹었죠?
6. 뭘 먹었니?
6. 뭘 먹었어?
6. 뭘 먹었는데?
6. 뭘 먹었지?
6. 뭘 먹었을까?

Those are just some of the styles on top of my head. I did not include any 사투리 forms.

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------

